# Airvideo server



## dilou83 (22 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

j'ai installé airvideo sur mon mac ainsi que sur l'ipad.
tout marchait bien.

mais depuis 1 semaine impossible de se connecter sur mon ordinateur pour regarder les films depuis mon mac en passant par l'ipad(4)  pour aller sur AppleTV.

quand je fais + a server ... il cherche... mais ne trouve pas mon ordi (en wifi)

j'ai essayé avec mon iphone idem... sauf en 3G ou il le trouve. (en allant dans remote et en ajoutant le code pin)

donc probleme de wifi...je suis chez orange.
faut il toucher les paramètre dans l'admin d'orange ? j'ai bien vu air video dedans UPND avec le code 45531.

je cale... :mouais: surtout que ça marchait trés bien avant avec l'ipad en wifi.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Lauange (23 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

Regarde si les adresses IP de ton ATV ou ipad sont bien en 192.168.1.XX.


----------



## dilou83 (23 Mars 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Regarde si les adresses IP de ton ATV ou ipad sont bien en 192.168.1.XX.



merci de ta réponse...apple tv (ainsi que le mac et l'ipad) sont sur le même réseau de la maison. 
c'est pas l'apple tv qui coince, je vois même pas la video sur l'ipad vu que j'ai pas l'ordi dans server de air video

faut il aller dans les parametres de la livebox ? 

Merci


----------



## Lauange (23 Mars 2013)

Non, pas a ma connaissance. J.ai rien fait sur la mienne.


----------

